# New Pictures



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/37010-dont-laugh-please.html

^That's my last batch of pictures froma short while ago. Since then, I've been working hard to reduce my bodyfat (down 3%), adding mass to my chest and adding detail to my back.

Still some way to go with my chest, but there's *some* improvement... maybe? LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

What do you reckon? Any more hints & tips?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You seem in a similar boat to me.

Everywere else more advanced then the chest.

Well you have more mass then me haha but still.

Are you doing any extra training on chest ? Im just hitting it hard once or twice a week.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

you look like your on your way bro... your legs look like they have good size and bulk...and you can see there is a lot of muscle there to get cut when your ready!!!

you have substantial arm size...but obviously you look like your trying to build mass before you cut here again!!

the only thing i think you should concentrate to bring up to size/mass with the rest of your mass is your back and chest...and shoulders need some more capping and bulk...you look like your well on your way to getting a serious physique...you have all the foundations to build on!!!!

keep training hard and keep posting the pics for progress...obviously i may not be the best guy in the world to judge as there maybe better qualified chaps on here,but just giving you my angle bro...keep it going with the hard work...!!!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

defo MORE size from your last pictures mate, Looking good.

I'm finding it hard to keep the puppy fat away on my bulk 

i cheat

keep it up


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Very solid you could now easly cut for 3 months and have a very ripped muscular body that 99.9% of guys do not have.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, guys! Means a lot when I see you guys are proper massive!

I've cut down from 20% BF to 17% and am hoping to get down to 10% by Christmas. My training partners are helping me maintain my size whilst doing so, and it's worked so far as I'm still 14st on the head. It's a slow process, and I'm learning a lot about my tolerances and what foods affect me most. The cravings are really hard though...

For my chest, I've dropped the weight and concentrated more on the mind-muscle connection and going for 10 reps rather than 8. I definitely feel it more, but it's a really slow-responding bodypart. I wish it grew as easily as my arms!

Do you guys have any tips for capping the shoulders? I realise now you mention it that they could do with a little more size. I currently do seated dumbell presses, arnold presses, upright rows, seated lat raises and prone flye. I used to do military press, but it messed up my symmetry as the right side always took more of the load.

All comments and tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome quads mate well done, i can sympathize with the chest mines a nite mate as well especially upper!

what does your leg day look like if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Leg day is:-

Squats 4 x 10

SL DL 2 x 10

BL DL 2 x 10

close-foot leg press 4 x 10

leg-press calf-raise/close-foot seated calf raise superset 2 x 10

leg-press calf-raise/wide-foot seated calf raise superset 2 x 10

leg extension/leg curl superset 3 x 10


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You are ploughing away and getting there! Shape is there and is about to break through, keep pounding the poundages, its all coming together mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Leg day is:-
> 
> Squats 4 x 10
> 
> ...


awsome cheers mate


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

How tall are you mate?

5.11?


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

good biceps.

what approach do you take to training them?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Echoing everyone elce, much improvement from your last pics.

Great arms and quads looks like its all coming together


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Colt 24 - I'm only 5' 8"

Shauno - I do relatively little for my biceps specifically as they're a randomly easy part for me to work. I think too many people overtrain them and don't take into account the workload they take on as a secondary muscle group in back exercises etc. All I do is-

Seated Dumbell Curls (simultaneous) - 2 x 10

Wide-grip EZ Bar preacher curls - 2 x 10

Close-grip EZ Bar preacher curls - 2 x 10


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Getting there well done fella, Try concentrating and pulling the weight with your pecs and not so much pushing up with your arms, it looks like you may have some trouble now because you arms look powerful and are most likely doing all the work..

It gets eisier to focus on them when they get a bit bigger thats why it can be hard..

Try looking at your self on a cable cross over machine with quite light weight to focus on your form , i normaly take one step forward and very slightly arch my back to push my chest forward which helps me a lot..

Try more db presses for a bit more isolation..

:rockon:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Do you guys have any tips for capping the shoulders?


Mate,

Trying starting with a compund for your shoulders, a smiths press or dumbell press. Exhaust for a few heavy but strict sets.

Then do some flys.

warm up and then 3 heavy sets. If you want to do super-strict, sit on bench at back and bring feet up onto bench out in front of you. You won't be able to lift as much though, as it stops you using core stability to help lift.

Heres the killer, drop set off each of these onto a thick pilates band through to absolute failure (I mean can't hold arms up pain failure).

Cross the band under your feet so you fly it up from opposite foot.

Keep palms facing down.

Good luck

STOW


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey man, was just wondering how you were getting on?

Looking forward to seeing some more pics soon.

I have started reading this quite late but it has given me a bit of confidence to put some pics up on here for critique. You have more size then me but around the same BF so I'll give it a go also.

Hope for an update soon.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been changing things around a little bit this week, so I'm probably looking to gte another picture update in around 6 weeks-ish.

Don't be scared to post pictures here. I was, at first, but the help and tips I've had from everybody have been invaluable.

Take the plunge, man. You won't regret it!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I might just do that today. I unfortunately decided to take all my chest hair off last night and I look bloody ridiculous, but at least I got a look underneath the mat to see what work really needs doing. get the missus to take some after the shower.

I'm just about to change mine workout around with some help on here so now would be agood time to take some I guess.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ing - are you an arm bencher?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I try not to be. LOL. I'm working extensively on my form at the moment, so breaking some bad habits and finding the right exercises. I think I'm onto a winner right now, but it'll take 6 weeks for the results to show, most likely.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

DEFFO more Size!!! and the GUT is getting there... NICE 1


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> I try not to be. LOL. I'm working extensively on my form at the moment, so breaking some bad habits and finding the right exercises. I think I'm onto a winner right now, but it'll take 6 weeks for the results to show, most likely.


Just the fact your arms overpower your chest made be wonder if you were an arm bencher i.e. the chest was getting very little stimulation.

It's good that you are addressing problems though


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking strong mate definate improvement, well done.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I got a couple of pictures last week as I visited my bro and trained at Rocky's in Birkenhead. Nice, hardcore gym. My BF's continued to drop and I've been workign hard on my chest. See what ya think.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Chest and back def looking bigger mate, good work big man:thumbup1: Abs coming through nice aswell


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great improvement mate

Can I ask what you changed in your training ?

Also that gym is right by me (I think LOL) I always thought it had shut down

I train at fitness 2000 it's about 2mins away from rockys


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Did you follow that chest routine I sent you? if so, im glad it worked :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

For the most part, yeah, Mak.

Incline dumbells for 4 sets.

Flat Barbell Bench Press for 4 sets.

Incline DB flye for 2 sets.

Flat DB flye for 2 sets.

That's it. I think I was just overtraining it before... maybe? I'mg lad you guys can see a difference because soemtimes I wonder. LOL


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

Big improvement from the 1st photos mate well done.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I have discovered a new way to train my abs, and it hurts like Hell... so it must be working, right?

At our gym, we have his adjustabe decline crunch bench with six pegs. Basically, I start with crunches on the top peg and work right down to the bottom one, getting ten reps on each. Then, I kinda turn around so I'm holding the foot-pegs and work down from the top again except doing leg raises - getting about 8-10 on each.

It burns. It has to be working.

I also tried the treadmill again today after some dreadful experiences a little while ago, and managed to bust out 15mins and take off about 200 calories.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

good job...sounds like you are enjoying your workouts...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Starting to. LOL. Well, starting to AGAIN after a long period of doubt where I was very close to jacking it all in. I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I'm glad I didn't.


So are we... :beer:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha. Much apps, man!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

big improvement reps for you


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looking good mate made lots of improvement bf has definatley dropped, and chest is looking bigger keep it up


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

well done mate,

arms looking really good !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

W T F ?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, guys! Means a lot when I see you guys are proper massive!
> 
> I've cut down from 20% BF to 17% and am hoping to get down to 10% by Christmas. My training partners are helping me maintain my size whilst doing so, and it's worked so far as I'm still 14st on the head. It's a slow process, and I'm learning a lot about my tolerances and what foods affect me most. The cravings are really hard though...
> 
> ...


You have way above average muscle bellies in your biceps.They can get a fair bit bigger, and will be impressive when you reach a lower BF level.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Just sat reading in this and it's 4 yrs old !


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

This thread is 4 years old

Put it back tombraider


----------

